# New tbhiver



## Kiwi Matt (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello all. Matthew here from NZ with a few thousand pets in a top bar hive made from free recycled timber, or lumber if in Trump Land. (I wonder if that'll get response).
It's my second hive I've had, but I didn't pay adequate attention over winter , a very wet winter, and so the bees sadly starved. I felt pretty bad about this but given another chance I'll be sure to be a better landlord.
I look forward to reading your posts and hope to occasionally contribute my own experiences, observations etc.
Thankyou


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Matthew!


----------



## Kiwi Matt (Nov 20, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Matthew!


Thanks for the welcome.
That first hive which has been empty since my first colony died, has for the past 4 or 5 days a large number of scout bees checking it out to the point you'd swear they had moved in. This morning I've seen pollen laden bees and even a drone entering which I wouldn't have thought either are involved in scouting, so I had a quick peek and lo and behold , a colony, albeit a rather small one is in the house.
It's interesting to note that this new colony exits their hive considerably earlier than my other more established, larger hive which incidentally has the sun shining upon it earlier in the morning. Perhaps the newer, smaller colony has more of a sense of urgency to work than the other.
I don't know whether complacency becomes an issue with a larger hive, as can be said for a larger business in some instances. Doubtful, as bees aren't psychologically motivated or geared as us humans. Or are they?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Kiwi Matt said:


> Or are they?


Yes. New swarms are psychologically pumped.


----------



## Kiwi Matt (Nov 20, 2016)

So you mean they are mentally focused with an sense of urgency and purpose?
I guess that explains their behavior, but still amazing right?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes to all.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------

